# High shutter count on brand new 60D!



## iTasneem (Aug 20, 2011)

I bought a brand new Canon 60D online from reputable source. It deliverd days ago in a brand new box with everything factory sealed.

After i take the first shot i plugged the camera to my PC and i found the name was IMG_4382 !!
The memory card was used only on Canon T3i to take about 650 shot THEN i did format it using quck format in Windows 7 before using it in my new 60D.

Is this mean it was used before to take +4000 shot?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 20, 2011)

No, it doesn't mean that. It's just using the highest number on the card - PC formatting doesn't help. Use the 60D menu to reset the numbering then format the card in the 60D.


----------



## iTasneem (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks..

Why the naming started from 4382 (Why not 0651?)


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 20, 2011)

Typically because IMG_4381 was the last file to be written to the card. I would not only format, but reset your 60D file naming. Even a newly formatted card will start at 4383 unless you now reset the camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2011)

As long as you use the same card in two or more cameras, it will keep updating the image number to the highest one in the cameras you have used the card in. The only way to avoid this is to dedicate a card to a specific camera. Then, of course, you may end up with duplicate image numbers. Don't worry about the image number, it does not mean anything. On the 1D series, you can customize image numbering and work around this.


----------



## Chewy734 (Aug 21, 2011)

You might be able to check out the shutter count using this program:

http://astrojargon.net/EOSInfo.aspx (windows)
http://astrojargon.net/40DShutterCount.aspx (mac)


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 21, 2011)

Always format the card in the Camera. The two formats are not exactly the same, and the camera has to work with the card all day long. Think of it this way, who do you want organizing your mechanic's toolbox, the mechanic, or your accountant?


----------



## iTasneem (Aug 21, 2011)

I sent an email to canon and they replied:



> Dear iTasneem:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Canon product support regarding the file
> numbers on your new EOS 60D. We value you as a Canon customer and
> ...


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 21, 2011)

Chewy734 said:


> You might be able to check out the shutter count using this program:
> 
> http://astrojargon.net/EOSInfo.aspx (windows)
> http://astrojargon.net/40DShutterCount.aspx (mac)



and on linux it's the easiest, with gphoto2 (which you need to download pics from camera anyway)
> gphoto2 --get-config shuttercounter
(maybe this has been ported to mac? could happen, it's all unix these days)
Not sure why canon don't put that kind of information retrieval in the EOS utility for Win though...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 22, 2011)

TexPhoto said:


> Always format the card in the Camera. The two formats are not exactly the same, and the camera has to work with the card all day long. Think of it this way, who do you want organizing your mechanic's toolbox, the mechanic, or your accountant?



What is the difference between formatting Fat 32 in one camera versus another? I've swapped cards among most Canon DSLRs for many years with no problems.

As soon as you put a card in the camera and turn it on to reformat the card, the camera has already picked up the higher image number. You must do a long format on the card externally when moving a card from camera to camera if you do not want to pickup the highest image number from the other camera.

Then format it in camera again.


----------



## iTasneem (Aug 22, 2011)

gphoto2 cant get shutter count for 60D.


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 22, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Always format the card in the Camera. The two formats are not exactly the same, and the camera has to work with the card all day long. Think of it this way, who do you want organizing your mechanic's toolbox, the mechanic, or your accountant?
> ...



What two cameras? The OP said he formatted in Windows 7. I assume that is on a computer. I said format the card in the camera. It's better for the stability of the card.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> and on linux it's the easiest, with gphoto2 (which you need to download pics from camera anyway)
> > gphoto2 --get-config shuttercounter
> (maybe this has been ported to mac? could happen, it's all unix these days)



Yes, it can be run in Mac OS X using MacPorts and the Terminal. 



iTasneem said:


> gphoto2 cant get shutter count for 60D.



According to the documentation, the 60D is supported. Is the camera being recognized by gphoto2?


----------



## iTasneem (Aug 22, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> According to the documentation, the 60D is supported. Is the camera being recognized by gphoto2?


Yes, gphoto2 recognized my 60D but it cannot show the shuttercount.
I tried gphoto to retrive 50D shutter count, and it is OK.

60D FW: 1.0.9


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 23, 2011)

iTasneem said:


> 60D FW: 1.0.9


The current 60D firmware is 1.1.0, look here:

http://usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_60d#DriversAndSoftware


TexPhoto said:


> I said format the card in the camera. It's better for the stability of the card.


I'm not big on "magic incantations" and this is really all this is IMO - when moving current media formats amongst current devices when all are natively compatible. Perhaps it's not a significant waste of time or increment of the write cycles on the card (ha) but why bother? All the camera needs is to have the directory structure of its liking, and it sets that up automatically (again this is part of the standard all the camera manufacturers adhere to; even the manufacturer-specific directory names are governed in this manner). The underlying file structure has been standardized for years now, and especially if going from Windows 7 - brand new really - to a new camera there will be no problem. I wouldn't even bother if you were going from an old camera to a new one (if it's so old that there is a compatibility...it's probably not even the same type of memory card). Things that are going to cause problems with stability are trying to use cheap cards and wrenching them out of the computer without first Ejecting them, letting the computer know it's time to stop writing and reading information (but this was only a matter with somewhat older OSes like XP...maybe for Vista and Windows 7 this is my own version of a Magic Incantation that I don't need to bother with; XP did have the Last File Access Update tic which has been sensibly removed in newer OSes from Microsoft, and Apples/Linux may never have had this issue for all I know). Just something to think about anyway.


----------



## dstppy (Aug 25, 2011)

This hasn't been my experience with the S95 and 60D.

When swapping cards between the two, the 60D started a different folder and preserved it's numbering.

I thought it was a bit annoying, so I haven't done it since then. Like others say, I format my cards in-camera (low level) usually once per big download session. My experience has been that formatting helps with write speed . . . but that's anecdotal, not scientific.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Aug 27, 2011)

dstppy said:


> My experience has been that formatting helps with write speed . . . but that's anecdotal, not scientific.


Indeed. Looking around far and wide I ran across this:

[quote author=johnboatcat]When I formatted the 16 G original Class 2 with all three programs (Windows, SD Format and WinMo), H2testw v1.4 came up with the same basic read and write speeds for all three at 512/64. The only difference that I see is the WinMo
only makes one copy of the FAT and the others make two. Single FAT is supposed to be faster in the real world according to the tech literature because it only has to write the FAT once. This fact only really shows up when the disk becomes fragmented according to the Xperts.[/quote]
and
[quote author=johnboatcat]What we learned: (By this very limited test.)
1. Card Class on the label does not have much to do with true read/write speeds. So you can't buy a card by it's cover and expect price/performance.
2. Card size and Class have little, if any, effect on Quadrant scores.
3. The format program and parameters you use, at least by these results alone, are not going to make a great deal of difference. Some programs/parameters might have a slight advantage. Fragmentation and usage may make some format/parameter methods behave differently in the long run. This was not tested here.

Conclusion: So go, my children and format your cards haphazardly. It probably is not going to make a lot of difference.[/quote]
I don't know if Canon devices format differently than Windows - this business about a single copy of the FAT vs. two is somewhat interesting though, but really only in an academic sense. At the end of the day I am still either putting the SD card in a computer slot or connecting the camera with a USB cable back to Windows, so transfer gains ought to be minimal. Haven't noticed lower-than-spec continuous shooting speeds which is where the speed really counts (for some users, not others).


----------

